# Pseudoephedrine and DP



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

I was wondering if Pseudoephedrine may have any effect on DP, positive or negative.

Last week I had a cold so I was taking Aleve, which contains a significant amount of Pseudoephedrine HCl. While taking it for four days i was feeling very good, concerning my mental state, i think in fact, that since the onset of my DP I have never felt better than this before. But once i stopped using the Aleve I felt even somewhat worse than before the beiginning of pseudoephedrine consumption. Now, I was wondering, if in fact it was helping me, or on the other hand, the negative symptoms afterwards were just somewhat delayed and they were actually the direct causes of the pseudoephedrine (since it has similar effects to those of caffeine, which is believed to worsen the symptoms of DP).

Anybody have something on this?


----------



## Allure (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi,

All I know is that pseudo-ephedrine doesn't fit with me, it causes me some apnea (difficulty breathing) and some heart palpitations, and they gave me something like that at my cesarean to calm me down, and all I know is that DP began right there. So I don't trust this drug!!!!

Allure


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Pseudoephedrine is one of the worst meds ive taken. The last time i took it for a cold it sent me right into a panic attack. It also makes me cranky as hell.

Id rather just put up with the flu then take that stuff.


----------



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

That is an interesting cobination of Aleve w/ pseudoephedrine (I am probably wrong, but I do not see that on our shelves in America, although they are essentially taking psuedoephedrine off the shelves to reduce the purity and qty of methamphetamine that is out on the street).

However, pseudoephedrine even in non-DP individuals can have psychological effects, and the best advice should be from your doctor, however if you do not NEED the medication, then I would not use it. Guafenisen (my apologies if I spelled it wrong) will help get rid of mucus if that is one of your symptoms. There is an alternative to psuedoephedrine that exists, and those in America if they look at the ingredients of bran name Sudafed in the over the counter version will see that it is not actually pseudoephedrine any more, but an alternate (however the substance skips my mind at the moment).

Again, all my best.

dk


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

NODID said:


> That is an interesting cobination of Aleve w/ pseudoephedrine (I am probably wrong, but I do not see that on our shelves in America, although they are essentially taking psuedoephedrine off the shelves to reduce the purity and qty of methamphetamine that is out on the street).
> 
> dk


The Aleve I used is the exact thing that's sold in America, in fact it was some leftovers that I brought back with me from the States....and it says it there on the back it contains 120mg Pseudoephedrine HCl per caplet.

Anyway thanks for the feedback.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

well, if it helped you, you should keep taking it. in my opinion, anything you find that helps you deal with this awful disorder is a blessing.


----------



## just breathe (Nov 21, 2005)

Pseudoephidrine is a chemical cousin of ephedra which is a speed....speed can definately cause dp...or in the case of a person with adhd can make you focus. I noticed during my rambunxious years that cocaine had the opposite effect on me than most people..it slowed me down and calmed me...i have been diagnosed with adhd but the legal pharmies make my heart race waaaaay to fast....so I dont take them....
(To users I am in no way condoning or promoting the experimentation of illicit substances to test their effects on you.)[Note to Moderator, please feel free to edit this post if you find it to be negative]


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

This definitely has a strong effect on me. Pseudoephedrine and coffee together give me quite an intense high, which can really worsen my dp/r. (And some quite sane people do have very strong side-effects from it too - it gives my mum double vision. I wonder if there might be some kind of inheritable sensitivity.) It's weird that your negative effects appeared after you stopped taking it, although perhaps that's just some sort of come down, sometimes I have enjoyed the feeling that pseudoephedrine gives me in the short term, but I doubt that psychologically it is a healthy thing to take it in the long run. I think there are a lot of analogies with coke.


----------

